# New FA looks exactly like steam & DA?! WTF!!



## CombatRaccoon (May 17, 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/546166/fa/page-rev-2.0.png

NOOOOOOO

I'm really pissed that every time a site has a good interface the designers feel the need to change it for no reason. 
Take facebook for one example! the old interface was so much better, almost anyone will tell you that!

Now FA wants to change a good thing to look exactly like the new Steam and DA?? 
Dude, this site doesn't need a make-over! it's fine... no scratch that, GREAT, the way it is!

WHY MUST FA BE CHANGED TO LOOK LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE?!


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Where does it say this is the final design?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Where does it say this is the final design?



nowhere, but as it is it's not acceptable! D:<

think of how sloowww the site could be with an overhaul... ugh.

also, I owe you a freebie don't I?
 lol

I HAVEN'T FORGOT!!


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

|3a

Personally I'm okay with that look, except for the comments boxes. The speech bubble look is so overdone.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

hopefully it doesnt change too much, some of the features and controls are quite nice, but it could use some cosmetic changes, when i first registered I thought it looked kinda outdated


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

It looks professional.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

I agree the look is better, the functionality will concern me though. I used to love yahoo email until all the frames and pretty buttons, and tiny options appeared trying to out do gmail. so hopefully functionality, and speed can remain with the new hairdo.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Oh gosh, it's Moon Eater! Hiiii Moon Eater!!! We haven't talked in sooo long!!

I think this design looks pretty good! It doesn't really have that dA vibe though, if anything the current design is more like dA.


----------



## Kipikipo (May 17, 2010)

uhh... first thing I'd immediately be concerned with is, "Is it Mobile-friendly?" <.<;;


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 17, 2010)

Hasn't it been all but abandoned ANYWAY?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 17, 2010)

Seeing as the date on the bottom of the pic shows *April 24, 2009*....


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2010)

Either way, just change the colour to fucking blue and it'll look different again.

Also lol, vaporware.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/546166/fa/page-rev-2.0.pngNow FA wants to change a good thing to look exactly like the new Steam and DA?


I would like to point out the FA redesign image is well over a year old, and existed long before anybody had ever seen the new Steam client at all.

So, because Steam has a design that you feel is similar (long after we announced ours) are we supposed to change what we had?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Hasn't it been all but abandoned ANYWAY?


No. We are still on target for a Summer release.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> No. We are still on target for a Summer release.



Does it actually still look like that?


----------



## RTDragon (May 17, 2010)

Wow so far it looks very good so far.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 17, 2010)

I doubt it would be a lot slower or so... Maybe it'll take a day or 2 to get used to the new design, but I like the way it's going ^_^
[sarcasm]
Also, perhaps I should infract 'Neer for double-posting  You spammer 
Shame the topic's not in R&R or Offtopic 
[/sarcasm]


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 17, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> I would like to point out the FA redesign image is well over a year old, and existed long before anybody had ever seen the new Steam client at all.
> 
> So, because Steam has a design that you feel is similar (long after we announced ours) are we supposed to change what we had?


 
Because people have been saying for a long time that the new design reminds them of dA and/or SoFurry, maybe you should reconsider it? 

I personally think it looks way too "look at our slick design!!!" and/or social networking site, and never liked it. The main area, aside from the blue and green buttons, could pass, I guess. The nav bar feels rather irksome, though.


----------



## Redregon (May 17, 2010)

idunno, i kinda like it. like a commenter above posted, it looks a lot more professional than the current layout.

i would be concerned, however, with how this will affect the site's performance. if it's an upgrade in speed, awesome. i hope this new layout/design doesn't slow down the site's performance. 

i am curious, however... if this is slated to be released, i wonder what other extras are being added in... proper tagging and filtering systems maybe?


----------



## Carenath (May 17, 2010)

I fail to see how the redesigned template would adversely affect the site's performance in of itself? Quite a lot of the work would be done in CSS and rendered on the browser side, the images would all be optimised to lower their footprint, and for the most part we still have the same, heavily optimised codebase driving it.


----------



## yak (May 17, 2010)

The new layout is not abandoned, just delayed.
It's going to be a new default layout, but the old layout would still be selectable in the control panel.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 17, 2010)

yak said:


> The new layout is not abandoned, just delayed.
> It's going to be a new default layout, but the old layout would still be selectable in the control panel.




Glad the old one will still be there. I hate when websites try fixing what isn't broken *cough cough* Facebook! *cough* Youtube! *cough* ack, excuse me.


----------



## Apollo (May 17, 2010)

Just to confirm, the new layout is *NOT* Ferrox, right?


----------



## Taasla (May 17, 2010)

I'm excited and glad that the old one will still be available.  Ever since DA has changed their look, I cannot access the site at all.  My poor connection simply can't handle it.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

yak said:


> The new layout is not abandoned, just delayed.
> It's going to be a new default layout, but the old layout would still be selectable in the control panel.



Oh thank yak! I /really/ like the current interface, and I don't take to changes well =\

/Raised by cats


----------



## shobonimaster (May 17, 2010)

I think it looks kinda awesome. I could go for that design.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

I'd go for it so long as it does not shit out when used with FF 2.5


----------



## TakeWalker (May 17, 2010)

Whatever happens, assuming there aren't any _actual_ problems, we'll get used to it after a month or two.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 17, 2010)

yak said:


> The new layout is not abandoned, just delayed.
> It's going to be a new default layout, but the old layout would still be selectable in the control panel.



phew.

problem solved.

and as long as it's not slow I guess I don't care tooooo much. 

but still. it's just kinda meh. 
I do see where some people are saying the current site looks out-dated, but I like it that way


----------



## Stratelier (May 17, 2010)

And to think that when Fanart Central updated their site design back in 2006, there were people (myself included) complaining that _it_ looked too much like dA too.


----------



## Redregon (May 17, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I fail to see how the redesigned template would adversely affect the site's performance in of itself? Quite a lot of the work would be done in CSS and rendered on the browser side, the images would all be optimised to lower their footprint, and for the most part we still have the same, heavily optimised codebase driving it.



if it's overly flash reliant that could be one factor... if the background images/templates are optimized poorly... or it's just plain coded badly... 

though i'm not a code-monkey so this is all just as a general web user speak.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 17, 2010)

yak said:


> The new layout is not abandoned, just delayed.
> It's going to be a new default layout, _*but the old layout would still be selectable in the control panel.*_



This is _*Exactly*_ what I wanted to hear. 

Probably the smartest move I've ever seen website designers take.

I (and probably plenty of others) hate it when shit-that-ain't-broke, is 'fixed', and then looks massively different from what it was. I don't care if it looks like something else, I just hate shit, that I've been on for years, is changed drastically @_x


----------



## thoron (May 17, 2010)

As long as they don't screw it up like SoFurry did and destroy half the functions and then slowly rebuild them because over the course a half a year then I'll befine with it. Also don't make everything hard to find like DA does, I still have a hard time finding anything there even over two years after thier last redesign.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

I asked this the last time that concept was brought up but I don't believe I ever got an answer:

How will that grid of square thumbs on the side be handled if the pieces they link to aren't perfect squares? Is it an auto-crop or will artists need to upload a square thumb or what?


----------



## Bernad (May 17, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## thoron (May 17, 2010)

I hope it stretches to fill the screen, other wise it going to look bad on all wide screen moniters.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

When are the changes even supposed to take effect?


----------



## Kesteh (May 17, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> When are the changes even supposed to take effect?


"Summer release"
Which means at any point this season. That's the estimate though. It is  subject to change.


----------



## Firehazard (May 17, 2010)

Redregon said:


> if it's overly flash reliant that could be one factor... if the background images/templates are optimized poorly... or it's just plain coded badly...
> 
> though i'm not a code-monkey so this is all just as a general web user speak.



Clearly. Nobody is dumb enough to make any part of this site "Flash reliant". Even Jheryn (guy who built the site as it is now) wasn't that dumb.

I too am wondering if the redesign is based on the Ferrox codebase or not. That's the first I've heard about any serious plans to use either one so far, and now you're telling us it's planned to roll out this summer? How come you never mention these things until they're almost done?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 17, 2010)

thoron said:


> I hope it stretches to fill the screen, other wise it going to look bad on all wide screen moniters.



You mean, it'll look bad on ALL screens.

Who the hell has a 5:4 square monitor?


----------



## LizardKing (May 17, 2010)

I like any design that puts the artwork _before_ a 3-page bullshit "artist profile" filled with horrible ASCII-art and listing every person they've ever talked to and what their favourite shoes are


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> Because people have been saying for a long time that the new design reminds them of dA and/or SoFurry, maybe you should reconsider it?


How does this look anything like SoFurry? SoFurry uses icon-based navigation, this uses navigation similar to our own right now. The user page layouts aren't similar, the colors aren't (in fact, the colors are similar to what FA has now).

I see NO similarities whatsoever.

I can sort of get a "DA" vibe, but mostly that's because it has a clean, functional layout that's friendly and easy to use. But, if you look at the new page, then look at our current pages... this new template is NOT that far different than FA's /current/ setup.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> "Summer release"
> Which means at any point this season. That's the estimate though. It is  subject to change.


Right now, the current estimates are to have everything done by the end of July and in testing. And if testing goes well, that'd mean an early to mid August relese.



Aden said:


> How will that grid of square thumbs on the side be handled if the pieces they link to aren't perfect squares? Is it an auto-crop or will artists need to upload a square thumb or what?


I can't say for sure yet. If not, it'll just limit things in the grid to a specific resolution.



Firehazard said:


> I too am wondering if the redesign is based on the Ferrox codebase or not. That's the first I've heard about any serious plans to use either one so far, and now you're telling us it's planned to roll out this summer? How come you never mention these things until they're almost done?


Because we have a good reason not to mention them. =3 Awesome things are within FA's future. Seriously awesome.


----------



## Bir (May 17, 2010)

I actually like that look... But it always depends. How will the forums look? How will the profiles/galleries/journals look?

Organisation is good. I hope the new look has it. XP


----------



## thoron (May 17, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> How does this look anything like SoFurry? SoFurry uses icon-based navigation, this uses navigation similar to our own right now. The user page layouts aren't similar, the colors aren't (in fact, the colors are similar to what FA has now).
> 
> I see NO similarities whatsoever.
> 
> I can sort of get a "DA" vibe, but mostly that's because it has a clean, functional layout that's friendly and easy to use. But, if you look at the new page, then look at our current pages... this new template is NOT that far different than FA's /current/ setup.



People think it looks like SoFurry because from the screen shot at least, everything looks crampt together.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2010)

thoron said:


> People think it looks like SoFurry because from the screen shot at least, everything looks crampt together.


Wait, what?

Do people even look at how much white space is actually on our design? They're two totally separate designs that look nothing alike.


----------



## Carenath (May 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I actually like that look... But it always depends. How will the forums look? How will the profiles/galleries/journals look?
> 
> Organisation is good. I hope the new look has it. XP


The forums will be upgraded.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

thoron said:


> People think it looks like SoFurry because from the screen shot at least, everything looks crampt together.



You're one of those people that thinks Apple products look too "cluttered", aren't you


----------



## thoron (May 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> You're one of those people that thinks Apple products look too "cluttered", aren't you



The reason I think it looks crampt is because of the OP screen shot, maybe it was cropped, scaled down, or squesed on a 4:3 monater. They should just show a screen shot on a widescreen monater to put any concern that it will look like SoFurry to rest.

Also, I've never used any apple products.


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 18, 2010)

It's just like YouTube, it had a great interface, then they fucked it up.
I stopped using the site cuz of how hard it is to use now 
it really annoys me..


----------



## jayhusky (May 18, 2010)

I personally think the new layout would look alright, I think it would look ok on a widescreen device, perhaps a minor bit of stretching here and there but nothing a few tweaks wouldn't solve.



Kipikipo said:


> uhh... first thing I'd immediately be concerned with is, "Is it Mobile-friendly?" <.<;;



Looking at the new layout, most likely not mobile friendly, however it could work on the iPad.?
I do recall though from someone that there is a mobile/micro edition of the site being developed so this might address any of your issues.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Lol Deviantart just changed their layout, our worries were in vain theyre copying us lol


----------



## Microsoftt (May 21, 2010)

I don't like the new look because it's too bubbly. I don't like Web 2.0 appearances. I like simplicity, it's sort of nostalgic to see a really 90's/2000's simple-looking site, but more importantly is the fact that simple looks make it easier to use, at least for me. It gets right to the point instead of smothering it with fancy crap. It's the reason why Google.com is better than Yahoo.com, although Google has a customization option to allow you to gay it up.

FA should have the same option. I want the option to use the old classic theme (the current one) or the new gay Web 2.0 one. That way, no one gets screwed over. I assume, however, new features being implemented may not work under the classic theme and may not be allowed to be a user option, but I hope I am assuming incorrectly.

Also, I'm pretty sure the OP wasn't saying that FA's planned design should change because it looks like Steam and DA (Dragoneer noted that Steam's new look is more recent), he was saying it should change because it looks 2.0 and compared it to Steam's new flashy bubbly look. It wasn't supposed to mean to imply that FA ripped it off from any particular site, I think.


----------



## Azerane (May 22, 2010)

If the new design is going to be anything like the posted image I think it's going to be really good. I'm tired of having to scroll a mile down because an artist has crammed in so much 'artist info', it's great to have the focus of the site, the art, at the very top. Easy to view, the buttons are clear. I like that you have to switch between viewing their gallery and viewing their favs. It will be a little strange adjusting to the position of the journal, but that's not really a big deal. I don't often read a journal if I'm just visiting someone's page, but I'll read from the link in my 'you have so many new journals' thing.  The menu and user interface is so simple, and looks very easy to use. Sure it's flashy and different, but it has the same colours, and there's still going to be the same awesome people and the same n00bs making lame comments and faving art etc


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 22, 2010)

Microsoftt said:


> I don't like the new look because it's too bubbly. I don't like Web 2.0 appearances. I like simplicity, it's sort of nostalgic to see a really 90's/2000's simple-looking site, but more importantly is the fact that simple looks make it easier to use, at least for me. It gets right to the point instead of smothering it with fancy crap.


 
Exactly why I'm not fond of the new design. 

Also, current design has everything in its own box, which at least to me makes navigation/use easier; there's a visual break-and-gutter Ã¡ la comic book between every page element. (Also, I disagree with moving the bio down, actually. Reminds me of this. There's a user page and a gallery page, and to me it makes sense that the _user info_ comes first on a _user info page_.)

I _do_ like the idea of moving the user info to where it's right up to the bio, but that's about it for what the design has going for it IMO. And, well... if you're going to say "classic is going to remain as a user option" support for it does need to be kept up, or it's not really all that viable an option after all. (I know the... Excalibur I think? theme on LJ is or was lacking menu/nav links to some of the newer features because the theme was just left in as legacy getting no further attention.)

I couldn't say what exactly reminds me of SoFurry about it other than a general aestethic notion, possibly what Microsoftt identified as "Web 2.0". It's what came to mind when I saw the design and I obviously wasn't the only one.


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 22, 2010)

So leave if it upsets you. 

Seriously. These tables nested in tables are fucking terrible. I for one LOVE the new design, and can't wait for it.

Then again, I also love dA v7.


Personally, I like dA's stance on site redesigns, too. They change the whole site in an effort to make it more streamlined, and for this reason, they DON'T allow people to select which stylesheet they use. Maybe it's just me, but I don't like the idea of letting users select stylesheetst at all in a website. When FA turned just from the light blue to the dark layout, a huge group of people whined and cried and complained for reasons I still don't totally understand.

The coders are putting in a lot of effort to make the site better, but everybody's just so afraid of change (maybe they're too lazy to re-memorise where buttons are or something. I don't know) that they'll complain about any tiny little change ever made.

Hell, when the "This" button was introduced here on the forums, it caused epic wank, because it was brand new. 


Get over yourselves. This is their site, and if they want to change it, they'll change it. If you hate it so much, you can just go somewhere else. Go to F-chan. That's got a fuck-ugly layout. You'll like that.


----------



## Xaevo (May 22, 2010)

one thing..
this new FA, is it 1920x1080 compatible?


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (May 22, 2010)

I love the new layout, I always hated FA's layout, it's not that it's ugly or anything but it's confusing :\ Some people are just afraid of change.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2010)

Looks nothing like DA.

:\


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 22, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Looks nothing like DA.
> 
> :\



It seems to me that "DA" has become synonymous with "streamlined and efficient."


----------



## Aden (May 22, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> It seems to me that "DA" has become synonymous with "streamlined and efficient." *laggy, bloated web 2.0 bullshit*



yes


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 22, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> Get over yourselves. This is their site, and if they want to change it, they'll change it. If you hate it so much, you can just go somewhere else. Go to F-chan. That's got a fuck-ugly layout. You'll like that.


 
Of course they can change it if they want to. And people can say "I don't like X and Y about the new design" when they see the mock-up, rather than waiting until all the changes are already done.

Ditching the green and blue page elements (which I at least find distracting and have a hard time figuring out why they're colored when everything else is a nice muted greyscale or minor goldenrod accents) and introducing a clearer visual break between page elements would make the proposed new design more user-friendly _to me_. If you love it, that's great. Lots of people don't. Hearing only from yes-men is about as bad as getting no feedback at all.

(Also, "image board" as alternative to "gallery" is a pretty poor comparison. And fchan's design while ugly is efficient, aside from the banner ads, so you ought to like it.  )


----------



## Nall (May 22, 2010)

The admins already said that you'll be able to change it to the old style if you want to in the control panel, so all of you can stop whining like little children and get over it already.


I myself am a bit "meh" about the new layout, but I'll try it out.


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2010)

I like the look of it, especially how it shows new messages. I'll wait and see, but I'll almost certainly use the new layout - even if only to see what I think of it.


----------



## Chubb Voulez (May 22, 2010)

Looks like more Artspots layout. Please do not copy the ideas of Deviant Art. They did a horribly job on the version 7, 6 and 5. I don't want use those site anymore if they keep those layout.
Fur Affinity is better because it works. I never had problems by FA layout. Artspots has a layout professional but work fine too.


----------



## Nall (May 22, 2010)

*delete*

This thread needs locking, IMO.


----------



## Acisej (May 22, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 22, 2010)

I love how all these websites, FA now included, will start simple, build up, and become a large website. They'll change their design, and with DA, against the will of the majority of people. They will then slowly but surely build a needlessly complex design, and then they'll revert back to a "Simplistic" look. Such as what FA has right now. Which could probably be improved by switching a few things around, without losing the whole thing to some queer new design.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2010)

Nall said:


> This thread needs locking, IMO.



uh what


----------



## Armaetus (May 24, 2010)

Nall said:


> *delete*
> 
> This thread needs locking, IMO.



I see no need to request a lock when I see no fighting or derailment here.


----------



## Hyasinth (May 24, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Hasn't it been all but abandoned ANYWAY?



LOL Nope, we're due for the upgrade this summer.


----------



## Hyasinth (May 24, 2010)

Chubb Voulez said:


> Looks like more Artspots layout. Please do not copy the ideas of Deviant Art. They did a horribly job on the version 7, 6 and 5. I don't want use those site anymore if they keep those layout.
> Fur Affinity is better because it works. I never had problems by FA layout. Artspots has a layout professional but work fine too.



Old news bro, this layout idea is older than DA's, they're not copying. If anyone's copying anything, it's DA copying FA. Also- there's bound to be changes. Like I said. Old news. the preview pic is a year old. Relaaaaax.


----------



## KalystoWolf (May 24, 2010)

thoron said:


> The reason I think it looks crampt is because of the OP screen shot, maybe it was cropped, scaled down, or squesed on a 4:3 monater. They should just show a screen shot on a widescreen monater to put any concern that it will look like SoFurry to rest.
> 
> Also, I've never used any apple products.



this is JUST A MOCK UP, it does not mean it will be EXACTLY LIKE THIS.


----------



## KalystoWolf (May 24, 2010)

Redregon said:


> if it's overly flash reliant that could be one factor... if the background images/templates are optimized poorly... or it's just plain coded badly...
> 
> though i'm not a code-monkey so this is all just as a general web user speak.



tech speaking, current FA's code right now is a mess that was glued together to make it work.


----------



## Nall (May 25, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I see no need to request a lock when I see no fighting or derailment here.


I think it does when you can summarize the entire thread in a single sentence. There is no fighting or derailment yet, but based on a lot of the threads that I have read it will quickly degenerate. One side will yell "New FA looks like XXXXX! Don't change it!" (completely ignoring the fact that you wont be forced to use the new design if you don't like it) and the other side will yell back "LOL UR SO DUMB" (that will be the essential message, veiled behind some prettied up words).

Once again: the admins/mods have already said that *you will be able to use the old style if you don't like the new one*. I see no point in discussing this further until Dragoneer or another admin puts up a fully update screen shot (rather than one that's more than a year old) of what they new design will look like. In that scenario they would most likely create their own topic with screenshots, details and all that good stuff with a title that is more appropriate, such as "new site design discussion".


----------



## Rekhit (May 25, 2010)

Personally all I care about is if they allow you to group things into different categories, like art and stories and what have yous.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 25, 2010)

Nall said:


> Once again: the admins/mods have already said that *you will be able to use the old style if you don't like the new one*.


They've also said (at least elsewhere) that the old style while selectable won't necessarily have support for (all?) new features.

Aside from people saying "it looks like X site" there have also been people giving _specific_ feedback, in this thread, such as "I like Y aspect but not Z aspect" or "could you do A in B way instead" or similar. That's hardly redundant or useless in any design process.


----------



## Nall (May 25, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> They've also said (at least elsewhere) that the old style while selectable won't necessarily have support for (all?) new features.
> 
> Aside from people saying "it looks like X site" there have also been people giving _specific_ feedback, in this thread, such as "I like Y aspect but not Z aspect" or "could you do A in B way instead" or similar. That's hardly redundant or useless in any design process.


The specific feedback would be more useful if we weren't looking at a mock-up that's over a year old. For all we know, it looks almost nothing like the pic in the OP.


----------



## Padfoot91 (May 25, 2010)

Wow I really like it, it looks very sophisticated and updated.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 25, 2010)

Oh that's interesting. I hate how DA changed their look. I like the FA look we're having now cuz' its simple and easy to go around. DA slows everything down. But what's weird is that has this site actually had that "new DA 7" look and changed it? How come it doesn't look like that now?


----------



## Akasai (May 25, 2010)

It's alright... I guess. But that better not be the final design... 24" of monitor real-estate and thats going to look preeetty puny. Needs moar widescreen.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> Oh that's interesting. I hate how DA changed their look. I like the FA look we're having now cuz' its simple and easy to go around. DA slows everything down. But what's weird is that has this site actually had that "new DA 7" look and changed it? How come it doesn't look like that now?



You haven't been here long have you.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 25, 2010)

If the old style is truly selectable when the new one is put into place, then prolly can ignore this, but I really do hope that new design takes into consideration greater than 1440x900 screens :v 

I don't doubt the design team, because the current look stretches as wide and tall as you can get (worked great on a 42" screen), but this new one looks REAAALLY skinny


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2010)

I like the new design, but I agree that I hope it isn't too skinny for widescreen monitors.
Also that the speech bubble thing is way overdone.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 26, 2010)

Well I only hope that it doesn't end up with huge buttons "because it's easier to use on mobile devices" and slim style "because it's easier to use on mobile devices"... yea you can see where this is going to .
For that it would be good if you could switch between having width limitation and no width limitation (adjusts to browser window size).

Anyway I'm OK with it if switching between the old and new layout actually works and is not a "coming _SOON_" feature like the search function.


----------



## Erethzium (May 26, 2010)

Will this new design finally include the ability to delete/hide comments on journals/submissions?


----------



## SFox (May 27, 2010)

Bah, if it's like the linked image, I say bring it on asap.
Of course, I absolutely love the new Steam design which kind of influences my opinion of it.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 27, 2010)

I will take any user interface that looks even _slightly_ better than the one we have now.  That picture is a major improvement.


----------



## Azerane (May 28, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I will take any user interface that looks even _slightly_ better than the one we have now.  That picture is a major improvement.



I believe you're right there. I mean, at the moment I can't rant about the design too much simply because I'm used to using it. However, when I first started using FA, I found it hard to navigate and the layout kinda messy. Because I'm so used to it now though, it doesn't bother me. Still, a change would be nice =3


----------



## CoonArt (May 28, 2010)

Well, I like the new look very much! Even the new logo, hopefully stays it in the final version!!!


----------



## Janglur (May 29, 2010)

It's fugly.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Vitae (Jun 2, 2010)

Hasn't "Ferrox" been in the works since *I* was an admin?


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 2, 2010)

I really hate the whole design as a whole.  DA, Steam, iTunes, DigYourOwnGrave now... it's not "hip" or "trendy" or "modern".  Just terrible.  That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.

At the very least... please tell me it won't be flash-based like DA is..?  I wouldn't hardly be able to browse if it was..


----------



## Traediras (Jun 2, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> At the very least... please tell me it won't be *AJAX*-based like DA is..?  I wouldn't hardly be able to browse if it was..


Corrected 

The idea behind dA's new interface was so that it could work with the iPad (and also look flashy and Ã¼ber so that they can inflate their already oversized tumor of a penis even further with even more money...). If they used Flash then they'd be screwed since Apple and Flash don't mix very well. Hopefully FA doesn't go down that route either, but I can't wait to see what's in store for the new site upgrade 

Also, will there be any opportunity for people to beta-test the new site so that all the kinks can be worked out before it goes live?


----------



## L Magpie (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 9, 2010)

Because the internet's sole purpose is to promote conformity and acceptance of change.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Jun 9, 2010)

CALM DOWN EVERYONE the site was attacked by malicious software and this was caused by the emergency procedure that the staff had to do to get rid of it.  Its suppose to change back though.


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> CALM DOWN EVERYONE the site was attacked by malicious software and this was caused by the emergency procedure that the staff had to do to get rid of it.  Its suppose to change back though.


 
Uh

Comprehension! It's fundamental! :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it does have a basic resemblance to DA, in the way the page is set up, where certain things are located, and those damn speech bubbles. This is old and I'm assuming the look has changed some since then.  Just as long as FA doesn't try to download malware, viruses, and fake antivirus software like AIDS-riddled DA has recently and everything will be fine.


----------



## Saracide (Jun 9, 2010)

If they were going to change anything, they should fix the "commission info" tag


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> CALM DOWN EVERYONE the site was attacked by malicious software and this was caused by the emergency procedure that the staff had to do to get rid of it.  Its suppose to change back though.


 
Wrong topic. This thread is about a screenshot of a proposed look for the FA mainsite, not FAF.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 10, 2010)

Good news, everyone!

"As for the new look, that is temporary. We were planning the migrate to vBulletin 4.0 eventually and are working on recreating our old templates. Since the exploit forced our hand on this upgrade, it's going to take some time to reimplement all the features and styles you're used to. The plan was to have them ready in July or August and we are still on track for that"

Full article
http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=11&a=36


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 10, 2010)

Cloudchaser said:


> Good news, everyone!
> 
> "As for the new look, that is temporary. We were planning the migrate to vBulletin 4.0 eventually and are working on recreating our old templates. Since the exploit forced our hand on this upgrade, it's going to take some time to reimplement all the features and styles you're used to. The plan was to have them ready in July or August and we are still on track for that"
> 
> ...


 
*AGAIN:* 

Wrong topic. This thread is about a screenshot of a proposed look for the FA mainsite, not FAF.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 10, 2010)

i love how some people seem to have the reading comprehension of a kindergartner with an extra 21st chromosome.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 10, 2010)

Ratte said:
			
		

> i love how some people seem to have the reading comprehension of a  kindergartner with an extra 21st chromosome.



Moments like this are when I miss my [this] button. :'(


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i love how some people seem to have the reading comprehension of a kindergartner with an extra 21st chromosome.





jb_oasus said:


> Moments like this are when I miss my [this] button. :'(



I miss the [this] button too... but it will be back soon enough.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i love how some people seem to have the reading comprehension of a kindergartner with an extra 21st chromosome.


 I love your wording


----------



## Firehazard (Jun 10, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> Moments like this are when I miss my [this] button. :'(


 
How about a button that detects when a user posts in a thread without looking at any of the posts and temp-bans them for a day and replaces their avatar with a photo of a kid in a dunce cap? I would pay money for a feature like that.

Also:



Ratte said:


> i love how some people seem to have the reading comprehension of a kindergartner with an extra 21st chromosome.


 
Humans have 46 chromosomes. Just so you know.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 11, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Now FA wants to change _*a good thing*_ to look exactly like the new Steam and DA??


 
A good thing? The current FA layout?! It looks like it's been designed in 1994!!

Next you'll say computers were so much better back when they didn't have these fancy GUIs and mouse support.

Sheesh, kids these days...


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 11, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Humans have 46 chromosomes. Just so you know.



He was making a reference to Down Syndrome.

_Just so you know_


----------



## Ratte (Jun 11, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Humans have 46 chromosomes. Just so you know.


 
i'm not as retarded as you'd like to think.

i know bilology, thanks.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i'm not as retarded as you'd like to think.
> 
> i know bilology, thanks.


 Shit I just learned this and I forgot it


----------



## Bando (Jun 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> i'm not as retarded as you'd like to think.
> 
> i know bilology, thanks.


 
Trisomy 21! Ratte is really smart, she knows a load more about science/math than me.

I like the steam type look, it's better than the current one.


----------

